# ITE- TACNA



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Ba‘al Zevûv said:


> Este pueblito es famoso. Recuerdo haber visto un reportaje hace años en el que alababa la buena gestión de las autoridades,el buen manejo que le daban al canon minero, dinero que posibilitó la construcción de colegios, postas médicas, etc, todos estos muy bien equipados. Meses más tarde salía a la luz denuncias de corrupción en la construcción del estadio y del museo. ¿Como pueden construir un estadio de 15 000 personas, para un pueblo con menos de 1000 habitantes?. Si pues, lo que pasaba en Ite era demasiado bueno para ser cierto.


Manya...si????, pero bien pues....para futuros migrantes, para que vuelvan.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pista de atletismo Wow!


En Reportaje al Perú, vi los humedales de Ite realmente muy bellos, deben ser los mas extensos del país.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Una futura colonia puneña... acuerdense  el estadio en poco tiempo estará justificado.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

¿un mapita para ubicarme porfa?

Interesante lo de Ite, esperemos que no se siga llenando de elefantes blancos


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

me gusto mucho que este rodeado de campiña


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Debo haber visto mal el mapa :crazy:
> 
> Por otro lado, Ite se ve bien, no tendrás más fotos?


El mapa que viste debio ser muy antiguo xD


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Limpio y ordenado, pero aún verde...se nota buena gestión municipal...


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

En los próximos años van a tener que ser creativos para invertir el dinero ya que todo lo básico ya ha sido construído, ahora tienen que mejorar aún más la infraestructura, espero que dentro de 10 años ya paresca primer mundo ITE.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Un lugar interesante


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

lordPOLLITO said:


> en lo de educa*s*ion ya esta arreglado, todos los colegio de ite, son nuevos de buena infraestructura, bien equipadas, laboratorios de computacion bien modernos ,gracias a nuestro presidente hugo ordoñes zalasar, q se preocupo mas en la educa*s*ion q cualquier otra cosa
> 
> Tacna primera region en calidad educativa
> Tacna practicamente no hay analfabetismo y menos en ite
> ...


ya veo el nivel de educa*S*ion que tienen!!!!

me sorprendio su estadio y su pista atletica....hay muchas capitales de regiones e el Perú que no tienen ni un metro de pista atletica sintetica...
Bien por Ite....me recuerda a la buena infraestructura de los pequeños towns en EEUU....
no puedo opinar en decir que mas necesitan porque no conozco Ite pero ya quisiera ir......ojalá este distrito sea el modelo del Perú y tenga el nivel de calidad de vida mas alto de nuestra nación!!!


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

Ite esta asi por el canon minero y debe de servir como modelo para otros pueblos que se niegan a aceptar a la mineria formal como un alternativa para salir de la pobreza y cuidando el medio ambiente, sin embargo no entiendo porque el presidente regional de tacna ha rechazado una inversionde 600 millones en la region tacna sabiendo que la mayoria de su desarrollo se ha hecho con el canon minero, que es lo que quiere? no entiendo!!


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

No había visto antes este thread, será motivo para actualizarlo


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Iglesia de San Jose, la principal de Ite


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Plaza principal de Ite, con el Palacio Municipal a la derecha:


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Con solo leer tu comentario puedo deducir el altísimo nivel educativo que tiene Tacna!


Se refiere a que es educación no educasión.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Cuando hay dinero y se invierte bien ahi estan los resultados, hay cientod de pueblos asi en el Perú que esperan tener buenas autoridades locales y que sepan invetir bien el dinero. Que no sea solamente en la Costa, si no tambien en la Sierra y Selva. Sobre todo invertir en la educación que es uno de los pilares esenciales de una buena democracia.


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

siguiente


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Paradero de colectivos Ite - Tacna y vista de la campiña.


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> ¿un mapita para ubicarme porfa?




https://www.google.com.pe/search?q=mapa+ubicacion+de+ite+tacna&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=YMS1U4rKGovMsQT12oHYAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=E0kTLXJPt0rEYM%2


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Centro Civico de Ite:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy bonita esta localidad de Tacna, sobre todo para el tamaño de su población es bastante moderna, ordenada y limpia, tiene casi de todo, muy privilegiada vista al mar, ojalá que en el futuro se pueda convertir en una ciudad y sirva de modelo de desarrollo organizado para otras ciudades del Perú.


----------



## Ivannt000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Humedales de Ite:


Mirador Turístico y Cristo de la Paz


Infraestructura educativa


URL=http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140714084433282930.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)

Continuando con Ite:







Plaza y auditorio de Pampa Baja




Iglesia de Pampa Baja


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)

Puesto Policial:


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## favian123 (Oct 11, 2012)

muy bonito ITE


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Y pensar que hasta mediados de los 90 era una playa hiper contaminada con los relaves de la Southern, hoy sin relaves se revitaliza.


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)

Malecón costero y observatorio de aves:


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No sabia de este lugar y si que estoy gratamente sorprendido de apreciar tan bonito distrito! Muy buenas fotos, gracias!


----------



## TheMilkOfSorrow (Mar 14, 2010)

Que lindo pueblito, ciudad. 
Ese mismo modelo de pueblito se debe de copiar en Lima, sino que los alcaldes son unos imbeciles dejando que la gente invadan los cerros. 
Pero bueno, me gusto mucho las fotos.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Que bonita idea la de ese mirador para esos humedales, en Ventanilla tambien tenemos humedales y los cerros e invasiones tienen esa vista privilegiada ,deberian hacer un mirador.


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)

Complejo Deportivo:


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)

Juegos recreativos:


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)

Museo del Mar y el Desierto:


----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kamelot (Jun 16, 2010)




----------

